# July 4th Sale Discount Code for Halloween Asylum



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Do you have the rocking ganny and the spinning head baby in stock and can you get those for 20% off? what are the retail prices?


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Hi, those items are not yet in stock. I expect we will see the majority of new products arriving during the months of July and August. The retail prices have not been set yet, but within the next 2-3 weeks we will be adding the new items to the website and they'll be determined at that time.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Still one more day to our sale... ends Monday at midnight eastern time!


----------

